# Wild West Whiskey Bottle



## jays emporium (Jan 23, 2013)

I recently found a bottle that looks like a 32 ounce drug store bottle but I suspected it was a whiskey because it does not say anything about druggist or pharmacy.  With just a little research I found out this bottle is from the K & K Saloon in Springfield, Mo. which is tied to the first recorded shootout in US history between Wild Bill Hickok and Dave Tutt in 1865.  Here is a quote from the Springfield Missouri website,
  "1865
  'Wild Bill' Hickok
  In the wake of the Civil War, Springfield helped give birth to the Wild West era. In July 1865, the town square was the site of the nation's first recorded shootout. The incident between "Wild Bill" Hickok and Dave Tutt was also significant due to the incredible marksmanship exhibited by Hickok that made him known worldwide. Following a poker game in Kelly Kerr Saloon on Park Central Square, Tutt claimed Hickok owed him money and took his pocket watch as collateral. Tutt claimed he would wear it in public to show that Hickok didn't pay his debts. The next day from 75 yards away, Tutt fired a shot at Hickok, barely missing his head. Hickok fired back and killed Tutt with a bullet through the heart. The event made nationwide news."
 Here is a link to a story about the incident for anyone who is interested in that sort of thing.
 http://www.thewesternonline.com/duelinspringfield.html
 Some interesting stuff related to this bottle.
 Jay


----------



## judu (Jan 23, 2013)

EXCELLENT bottle jay, great find!


----------



## CAkin24 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great bottle and story!


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice piece!

 Not sure about the quart size, but those bottles turn up somewhat frequently, both BIM and ABM. Yours being large and apparently BIM is certainly a plus. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ScottBSA (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice find and a great story to go with the bottle and saloon.  I live in Kansas City and don't consider myself as living in the west, but everyone east of the Mississippi thinks I live in the west.

 Scott


----------



## jays emporium (Jan 24, 2013)

The K & K Saloon bottle is on ebay now.  Here is a link to my current auctions.  Thanks for the comments.
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&_okw=&_oexkw=&_adv=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=200&_fpos=&_fsct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_fss=1&_fsradio=%26LH_SpecificSeller%3D1&_saslop=1&_sasl=jays-emporium&_sop=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## jays emporium (Jan 31, 2013)

Wild Bill's bottle closes tonight.  Not going as high as I expected so far.  Some other bottles that are pure junk are higher than the K&K bottle right now.  That's what I love about ebay though, making money outta nothin.


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the Pickle and the Peanut Butter, if they were from Paterson they would be mine!


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Jan 31, 2013)

That is a mighty fine bottle and one incredible story.
 Thanks


----------



## jays emporium (Jan 31, 2013)

Well at least two people thought it was interesting enough.  K&K whiskey bottle sold for $255.


----------

